# 150 gallon tank reptile or fish tank?



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

I am buying a 150 gallon tank from a lady. great deal but i have a problem. She doesnt know if its a fish tank or a reptile tank. She told me it has black sealant and ive never seen that before. she has a turtle in it now but no water. the glass is almost a 1/2 thick so i am wondering if it is acrylic..

can anyone tell me if i can put water in this and if the sealant is toxic to fish? i will probably reseal it anyway since it had a turtle in it but i just need to know before i buy it.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It sounds like a fish tank. Some aquariums did come with black sealant. Have here fill it for you.


----------



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

i went and picked it up, it was really a 75 gallon tank LOL. So there is definately aquarium sealant nice, clear, thick and wide on the bottom corners but the sides are black and nowhere near as thick. There is one middle bar going across the top and bottom. the glass is not as thick as they told me. on the bottom of the tank on the bar it has a stick that says its tempered glass and made by Myung Moo Yoo or something like that. its 48 wide 18 deep and 20 tall.

I realize it needs to be resealed if i want to put fish in it but i need to know if the glass will hold up to the water now


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Yes it should hold water if you use new aquarium sealent. How thick is the glass by chance?


----------



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

its thicker than my 20 gallon that i have water in now my 20 is about 1/8 and this one is 5/16 thick


----------

